# How about a collared pigeon



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

interesting pied effect


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That's cool, I hope it does not molt out. Is it really that sunny and nice there in TX....I miss it...so cold and gloomy here in Va.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> That's cool, I hope it does not molt out. Is it really that sunny and nice there in TX....I miss it...so cold and gloomy here in Va.


Yes its a beautiful day here, 70 and sunny. Very mild winter this year. I would trade the Texas weather for Virginia though! As for the bird, neither parents are pied. They usually only throw white flights but surprised me this year. Both squabs are pied/splashed.


----------

